# what to do with ceiling beam



## lynnescully (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi! I have a pitched ceiling in the dining area; the kitchen has a regular height ceiling, but there is a short 'wall' (22"??) below the pitched celing--separating / holding up the kitchen ceiling--so it seems. This short wall runs the entire length of room. It is shelf-like above but I personally think it is too high to use. 
ANYHOW...we uncovered some of this 'wall' & the bottom 10" is a wood beam that i am in the process of sanding. Above the beam is about 12" of drywall, that i believe has to remain. How do i make a logical transition from the beam to the drywall. There is no crown molding but I don't think any thing like that would be attractive.

Any suggestions?

Thank you!
Lynne:huh:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't see the dust collection tie in here.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

First of all Lynne, Welcome to the forum. Secondly, there should be a break line between your beam and regular framing (studs/plates), create a crackslit big enough to slip some drywall corner bead into then finish it with mud. Best I can offer without seeing a picture of the situation. Good luck.
By the way your thread is in the wrong category.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*short walls and beams...*

A 22" short wall or 1/2 wall usually runs horizontally up from the floor. A "beam" will not likely be found in that type of wall. 
You may be describing a support wall 22" in width that runs vertically with a "post" within..... It's hard to tell without a photo, because if the terms aren't understood then we/I will be too confused to offer advice. Usually a definite separation is easier to make a clean break than mudding over another wood piece....but not always.... depending on drywall skills.
I've done it both ways with corner bead to help make a straight edge. If you do a drywall fix, then you will want "dust collection" advice...... :laughing: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Pictures please so everybody don't have to play guessing games.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

As it was said, pictures would make for a better understanding of what you describe. Without pictures, its just wild guessing.













 







.


----------

